# E40D Shift Points



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew at what RPMs does the E40D shift at? I know it depends on if you are very lightly touching the throttle or if you are really on it, but if you could give me both, that would be great. My shifts kind of rough from 1-2 gear, but after that it shifts through the other gears fine. With my transmission from 1-2 it shifts at about 1500-2000 RPMs (lightly on the throttle), with my foot really on the throttle it shifts at 2000-2500. Is that OK?

Also, how do I tell what my rear axle ratio is?

Thanks!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gear Ratio will either be on ur info tag,,or on a metal tag hanging off your differential housing. If the truck is used though rare, the gears may have been swapped, an easy ID is to open up your rear end, the ring gear will be dtamped with the ratio. (good to do just to change the fluid anyhow.

Yes, shift points will vary greatly based on RPM,,,Wide open throttle shifts will be higher in the rpm range as these shifts are for power. I'm not sure of the exact points.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ur lucky stepping on it, it shifts at 2-2500 because my 2003 shifts at 4k if you step on it lol


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;784882 said:


> ur lucky stepping on it, it shifts at 2-2500 because my 2003 shifts at 4k if you step on it lol


lol. I saw your other post about your transmission. This is the first diesel I have owned and it seems like the engine really revs before it changes gears, but the RPMs on say about 2750-3250 when you step on it (2000-2500 when light throttle). I guess I am just not use to the diesel yet. The only thing that concerns me a little is the way it kind of shifts hard going from 1-2 gears, but its not like a hard shift that will break your neck.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Not uncommon for the Fords to kind shift like that from 1-2 if you catch the RPMs right. Actually if you ever shift a "built' tranny you will see it shifts like that. Better for it, smoother shifts mean more slippage, something built into trannies because soccer moms were buying trucks. Older trucks used to have much more noticeable shifs. Now a lot of the time you can't really tell except from watching the tach.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Flipper;785021 said:


> Not uncommon for the Fords to kind shift like that from 1-2 if you catch the RPMs right. Actually if you ever shift a "built' tranny you will see it shifts like that. Better for it, smoother shifts mean more slippage, something built into trannies because soccer moms were buying trucks. Older trucks used to have much more noticeable shifs. Now a lot of the time you can't really tell except from watching the tach.


Absolutely right. My car's built 4r70w shifts very hard. Funny, that firm shifts are now seen as a bad thing by the general public. Good example is the jeep XJ cherokee had nice firm shifts until they "upgraded" to a lexus built transmission to provide a smoother more luxurious ride. Would hang between gears for quite a bit of time when you jumped on it.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, thanks. I just wanted to make sure it was suppose to do that. I was hoping my tranny wasn't bad. Thanks for you info!!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

A simple check of the dipstick will give a good indication of tranny health. If the fluid is foul smelling and dark, or worse burned to the stick, go get a power flush, filter change, and inspection.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK. I will keep that in mind when I look at my trans fluid.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I noticed when they start shifting late and soft / reverse takes a while to engage. I end up riding in a tow truck back to the station.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Truck207;784986 said:


> lol. I saw your other post about your transmission. This is the first diesel I have owned and it seems like the engine really revs before it changes gears, but the RPMs on say about 2750-3250 when you step on it (2000-2500 when light throttle). I guess I am just not use to the diesel yet. The only thing that concerns me a little is the way it kind of shifts hard going from 1-2 gears, but its not like a hard shift that will break your neck.


Our e350 cube van at work does that, 1-2 shift is pretty harsh compared to the rest, but what seems uncommon to me is how early it shifts into it. It seems like it shifts and puts the engine into too low of an rpm.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The T-Shifts I know do that ESPECIALLY when in tow/haul,,,they almost immediately shift then holllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllld the gears to eliminate shifting under the heaviest part of pulling the load.


----------

